# MFP under Rs.10,000



## bssunilreddy (Jun 25, 2016)

Hai,

Want to go with MFP for my daughter for her printing needs... 
Maybe she prints 100 pages per month
Budget:under 10k

Printers in mind: Epson L220

Any other printers in the above category.Please specify...

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil

- - - Updated - - -

Epson L360 is 10200 but what is the difference between the L220 and L360 I cannot apprehend ?

Epson L455 is Wifi Direct Printer which costs 14200 and way over my budget. So not going with it.


----------



## icebags (Jun 25, 2016)

*forum.digit.in/peripherals/184462-need-best-printer-print-copy-scan-around-4k-5k.html#post2123298


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jul 12, 2016)

Canon G2000 or G2002, basically the same printer, but the latter has extra ink bottles bundled.


----------

